# Mo.Taylor for D.Anderson trade Done?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Mo.Taylor for S.Anderson trade Done?*

From Clutch BBS.



> Update -
> on 610, Jackson clarified that the deal has been long rumored. Portland offered DA for Taylor, but the Rox had not accepted yet. Today after the game, DA said that he had been told he would be traded to the Rockets.


I don't have an account there but one of my friends who is a member of it just sent me this when chatting with me in MSN.

was anybody listening to Sports 610 Radio?If u was,can u tell me if this was true?

a clip of DA (maybe the best play of his NBA career,though)


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Update
news about the trade from Houston Chronicle:



> Portland's Derek Anderson said he has been told he will be traded to the Rockets, and he hoped the deal goes through.
> 
> "It's just not meant for me (in Portland)," Anderson, 30, said. "They said I was coming here, but I haven't heard anything. I hope they make a decision soon. I'd love to be here if the opportunity presents itself."
> 
> A Rockets source said the deal was discussed "about a month ago" and has not been addressed since.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3038570

and plz help merge this thread to the *"Mo Taylor remains on the IR (trade scenarios) "* one, Mod.Thanks. I thought this trade was virtually done then made this new thread,sorry.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's pretty much a done deal, but not official yet. I still think Dawson is hesitant to pull the trigger on this one because if Juwan Howard goes down, Mo is a capable replacement. Padgett is a nice option to have, but just not strong enough to match up against alot of the PF's out there.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Well if this deal goes through, it could make one of our Guards expendable or we could just sign a PF out of Free Agency. I like Derek Anderson ALOT, he was one of the best guards in the league when he played for the Spurs 4 years ago


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I can understand CD's reluctance to pull the trigger. DA can be an itchbay sometimes and may be a cancer on this team. Although dumping Mo is a good thing.

I really like our guards Sura, Wesley, Barry. It would interesting to see Sura at the point, DA at the two and Tracy move down to the 3 at times.

Tough tough call.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Anderson has complained about his minutes in Portland and he is their only SG. In Houston he would allow TMac to sit on the bench for 1 or 2 extra minutes, but again wouldn't even manage to get Barry's minutes.

I don't like DA at all, on or off the court, and I would rather keep Mo T than trade for one of the worst SG's in the league.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Anderson has complained about his minutes in Portland and he is their only SG. In Houston he would allow TMac to sit on the bench for 1 or 2 extra minutes, but again wouldn't even manage to get Barry's minutes.
> 
> I don't like DA at all, on or off the court, and I would rather keep Mo T than trade for one of the worst SG's in the league.


Excuse me, but what problem do you have with DA off the court??


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> Excuse me, but what problem do you have with DA off the court??


He's a locker room cancer!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a locker room cancer!


lol, says who??


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> lol, says who??


Every fan in Portland.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> Every fan in Portland.


lol, listen to yourself

Plus how would any fans know anything about Derek Anderson being a Locker Room Cancer? He is one of the nicest guys in the NBA


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nique21</b>!
> lol, listen to yourself
> 
> Plus how would any fans know anything about Derek Anderson being a Locker Room Cancer? He is one of the nicest guys in the NBA


There are maybe 1 or 2 entire SG's in the league worse than this guy, and he is complaining about the 27 minutes he gets a game. He is lucky to be getting any PT at all.

Derek Anderson is not the player he was in San Antonio, everyone knows this. He has shot .382 the last 2 seasons, plays terrible defense and has no jumper. The only thing he can do is knock down open treys, and with Wesley and Barry we really don't need him. I'd rather overpay Mo who can contribute if Howard goes out, rather than a player who wouldn't even be able to contribute with heavy minutes.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> I'd rather overpay Mo who can contribute if Howard goes out, rather than a player who wouldn't even be able to contribute with heavy minutes.


I agree :yes: 

Really don't see how much DA can contribute to this current team especially with the way we're playing now.... and given the number of guards we have. On the other hand, J-Ho needs a backup. Mo, though preferred off the team, is insurance! I have nothing against DA.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Trading players with Portland is like having sex with someone who has HIV.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Someone please tell me why the F do we need another SG on this team? trade Mo for someone else in the off season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>777</b>!
> Someone please tell me why the F do we need another SG on this team? trade Mo for someone else in the off season.


The trade talks began before we went on our winning streak. I think there was fear that Sura would go down injured.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The only reason you would look to deal Mo now is if his attitude begins to affect the team. 610 reported that if you don't move him then you possibly buy him out at the end of the season. I'm sure Les would be pissed but, what can you do.

So far he has not been a distraction. He has gotten some subtle jabs in with regards to being on the injured list but, for the most part not a problem.

My only fear would be that he waits until after the trade deadline is up to start acting like a little itchbay. Remember, he did not leave Clippers on the best of terms.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdiggidy</b>!
> The only reason you would look to deal Mo now is if his attitude begins to affect the team. 610 reported that if you don't move him then you possibly buy him out at the end of the season. I'm sure Les would be pissed but, what can you do.
> 
> So far he has not been a distraction. He has gotten some subtle jabs in with regards to being on the injured list but, for the most part not a problem.
> ...


Good post. It would be interesting to see if the Rockets can sign him to a cheap 1 year deal after they buy him out. Alot of fans think we can sign Stromile Swift in FA, but I can't see that happening with only the MLE. 

Keep in mind that Weatherspoon will be an expiring contract next season, so the Rockets will likely deal him ASAP. That leaves us with Howard and Padgett, whom we could have trouble resigning.


----------

